
Google and IBM Clash over Quantum Supremacy Claim - eaguyhn
https://www.quantamagazine.org/google-and-ibm-clash-over-quantum-supremacy-claim-20191023/
======
sotp
The nature paper by Google

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-019-1666-5](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-019-1666-5)

